# Audio dropouts with new Bolt



## wowarning (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, first night with the new Bolt and two posts in the forum with issues. I'm watching History Channel HD live and the audio has quick dropouts and then comes right back. It's happening every 5-10 seconds - annoying to say the least. I have the audio set to Dolby Digital right now. I put it on PCM for a few minutes and didn't hear any dropouts. I never had this problem with the old Tivo HD. I'm running the audio through a Denon receiver. Any insight on this one?


----------



## wowarning (Sep 30, 2004)

I just noticed, there are frequently video glitches/pixelation that accompany the audio drops.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I have brought this up in an earlier thread and again in the Roamio forum where there seems to be a larger occurrence of this problem. I went from a Premiere to Bolt and skipped the Roamio. I never had the issue in the Premiere and it seems to have begun with the Roamio and carried thru to the Bolt. I do not know how many people have encountered the dropouts but it has not yet become a main topic of discussion. Never the less it is an annoying problem which I hope gets addressed.

There is no pixalation, for me. It also can occur in PCM. It is not as frequent, for me, as described above but I can see the receiver lose the audio when it happens.

Here is the link to the Roamio discussion:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421


----------



## Franzio (Dec 19, 2016)

Same here...brand new Bolt+, every recording has audio issues regardless of the source. A couple more experiments and it is going back.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I have no more issues than my X1.
I do notice when I start playing I often get a dropout at the 10 second mark or so, but this happened on X1 too... occasionally get a drop in middle of program, just like X1 (and media center) I am convinced it is something about the stream or my physical cable cable.


----------

